

Criticue.com - 6 months ago we launched on HN - bilus

Hi,<p>In December a prototype of Criticue.com was launched right here on HN and received tons of positive feedback and support (thank you!).<p>A lot has changed since then. We incorporated, got a little funding and launched a new fancy version with a slick look and extra functionality.<p>For anyone that doesn&#x27;t know what Criticue.com is about <i>grin</i>, it&#x27;s a feedback exchange site. It lets you brainstorm your web design. You post feedback about other websites and for each website you review, you receive one review in return.<p>I invite you to try it out (no signup required) and share what you like and what you hate about it:<p>www.criticue.com<p>Thank you,
Martin
======
rnochumo
I like it. There are some things that are unclear though. How do I get
notified about my review if I never physically sign up for an account? How
long does it take for the "moderator" to approve reviews? If the site gets
popular this could be quite a pain on you to have to go through each feedback
comment and approve or deny them.

I run a similar type of startup (betapunch.com) if you ever want some user
testing done for your own website. Best of luck to you!

One more issue I am noticing is that from my "dashboard" page I can't easily
see how to review more websites to earn more credits. For that matter I can't
see how to do this from anywhere without having to submit my own website again
for review...

------
jefflinwood
Looks like a great web site.

There is/was a similar web site called ConceptFeedback
([http://www.conceptfeedback.com/](http://www.conceptfeedback.com/)) that I
liked a couple of years ago, but then when they went to monetize the whole
spirit of the site changed. I believe they started as a similar concept of
feedback exchange, sprinkled with light gamification/badges.

Anybody know the story behind it?

------
wikwocket
Congrats on the relaunch. I like it, especially the intro video.

I have gotten useful reviews and good feedback on a number of my project sites
that I submitted to Criticue. Plus, it's fun to review other peoples'
projects.

------
27182818284
Hi,

I remember it the first time around and had forgotten about it. I'm glad to
see it progressing, and I plan on using it later this week!

~~~
bilus
Hi,

Yes, it's taken me (now 'us') a while to launch the new version because I had
had a day job I needed to quit in order to focus on it and I really finalised
everything in May.

But now we're on the way to becoming the next facebook. ;D

The team: www.criticue.com/about_us (I esp. adore the youngest member.)

------
bilus
How do you like the look of the new version? We put a lot of effort into that.
:)

~~~
muellerwolfram
i like it a lot. did you use your site to get feedback?

~~~
bilus
Thanks!

Yes, a lot* of feedback, much of it very useful, for example a suggestion to
use photos of people who agreed to publish their testimonials. Took some
effort to email everyone etc. but I think it's well worth it.

* ...and had to earn 'credits' for the reviews just like a regular user in case you ask ;)))))

~~~
jasonz
nice looking site! as for the testimonials, i think they transition way too
fast for a vistor to read each set

------
kfk
Very nice. I am curious if/how you will try to monetize?

~~~
AaronO
I'm in no way affiliated to their project.

But I believe there would be a few possibilites for them :

\- Pay extra to get feedback with people known as "experts" (UX/UI
specialists), the "expert" would get and cut and so would them (this would
provide a good incentive for people to leave in detail and high quality
feedback). This is a win win for everyone

\- If you get negative feedback, along the lines of "X needs
fixed/changed/reworked", they could maybe teem up with oDesk or the likes (or
do it themselves) to provide freelancers/experts to solve your issues

It's an interesting concept, it's not the most obvious thing to monetize, but
it can be

~~~
bilus
Really good ideas, we do have a few more and will be implementing them
starting sometime soon but our focus is anyway more on increasing the
retention and the referral rate at this stage.

Experiments with revenue are very important too though.

What do you think? Should we do revenue right away or retention/viral aspects
first? I sometimes have doubts about this.

------
jmotion
Nice concept. I hope it works.

~~~
bilus
Thank you!

Me too BTW. ;)

